# messed up my college schedule- pretty anxious about it



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

*starting school tomorrow DONT WANT TO GO .*

ok so i am taking a trig/pre calc class, an advanced bio course, and a gen chem course. both of the sciences have separate lab classes i must go to. so basically 5 classes in total. however some meet 2wice a week and are longer than others.
i have made it a goal to keep my GPA at a 4.0 until at least the end of this semester and hopefully until august when i graduate. i need it there also because of the honor society. i don't see this semester as being good for me, but then again i always say i am going to fail my classes EVERY SINGLE SEMESTER i always panic the first day and say im going to fail but somehow i get a's dont ask me how i am really unsure i am bewildered to be honest. idfk. its cool but weird ha.s i just always stress so much about school, because honestly ive got nothing else going for me right now. i dont have any friends, a job or a girlfriend. i sit at home on the computer all the time and dont have anything else to do so getting good grades has made me feel like my life has some purpose even though realistically my life doesnt have a purpose right now haha. ut i know it would make my dad proud to see me become a doctor, and i know hes paying a lot of money to see me go to school. im sure right now he doesnt like how ive turned out and how things are going on in my life.

another thing is im anxious about the labs in general. i know for biology last summer we were supposed to choose our own groups. i was taking the class with my sister so i just went in her friends group. however now that im by myself i feel that ill be the kid alone with no group like i was in highschool it just sucks:mum.!
im 19 if anyone cares sthough its irrelevant.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

no advice for my lab classes???????? as far as not finding a group.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> no advice for my lab classes???????? as far as not finding a group.


gee thanks guys lol.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> gee thanks guys lol.


real friendly people.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

IVE JUST GOT TO SAY TO YOU GUYS THAT THIS IS REALLY awful that trhere are 119 views and noone has even replied to my thread. this forum should be called social anziety haters than supporters. i mean i came to this site for some friendly support and i all i freaking get are 119 people who basically say idc about this thread. yet all the other threads have a lot of replies. i did make another thread thatgot some nice replies so i appreciate that but i am kind of disturbed this thread didnt get any attention after 110 views. it might have been because i had two threads on the first page but i cant know for sure i cant.
\
btw i changed the thread title and body of the thread because my situation has changed.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

You should go to your lab hours as required for the classes you have registered for, if you don't feel comfortable with them you can drop them.

when is your drop out date? if you have time, test them out, if your schedule can handle it, stay, if not drop the class that has made you uncomfortable in.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

TorLin said:


> You should go to your lab hours as required for the classes you have registered for, if you don't feel comfortable with them you can drop them.
> 
> when is your drop out date? if you have time, test them out, if your schedule can handle it, stay, if not drop the class that has made you uncomfortable in.


well for me dropping a class is not an option social anxiety is not a reason to drop a class. plus i need this class because i am a biology major. i msure ill get through it but its just hard the first day because i dont want to be sitting there when the teacher says find 4 people and pick your labs groups and im all alone. i dont mind working with others though.i am very serious about school, and thrive for straight a's. since i dont have a social life or a job i have no reason to not get straight a's thats my personal philosophy. my dad is fully funding my education and to get any less would be a total slap in the face for him. plus he doesnt like how ive turned out (sitting online all day) and would like me to become a successful doctor so id also like to make him proud as well. rather than continue to sit at home online on my computers and waste his money buying food when im not doing anything freaking productive in my lifetimes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

than there's your answer, gotta push through what you got.


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

i've been in your situation/still am in it. I'm currently a third year biology major. I'm assuming possiblly you are one too, or one that's similar. If that is the case then, you are going to have to get used to idea of labs, because you are going to be in them for just about every science class you take. That's one of the "perks" (gift or curse) that come with being a science major. But take it easy, labs generally are only one day a week. It's fair to be nervous about finding a group the first few classes, but once you get into a group it's pretty much solid for the rest of the semester. So, I generally look around to the closest people and kindof give them a "well, this seems like the most convenient option" look and sort of form a group. You might just find one person to do this with and that's alright. I doubt you will be able to have a group with only two, but because you have paired, it likely there is another "single" out there looking for a group that may join or the two of you together can join forces with another pair/group. Also, *beware* of social loathing this will be common. Look for people that show "some interest or enthusiasm" (even just a little), being able to work to together and perform the experiments correctly with affect the outcome of your grade. It looks to me that grades are very important to you... also don't set your goals so high, you'll stress yourself. **Sorry for any mistakes, it's 7 A.M., I just woke up and I'm getting ready for class... fml (I'm also 19, if that's relevant)


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

namastecadet said:


> i've been in your situation/still am in it. I'm currently a third year biology major. I'm assuming possiblly you are one too, or one that's similar. If that is the case then, you are going to have to get used to idea of labs, because you are going to be in them for just about every science class you take. That's one of the "perks" (gift or curse) that come with being a science major. But take it easy, labs generally are only one day a week. It's fair to be nervous about finding a group the first few classes, but once you get into a group it's pretty much solid for the rest of the semester. So, I generally look around to the closest people and kindof give them a "well, this seems like the most convenient option" look and sort of form a group. You might just find one person to do this with and that's alright. I doubt you will be able to have a group with only two, but because you have paired, it likely there is another "single" out there looking for a group that may join or the two of you together can join forces with another pair/group. Also, *beware* of social loathing this will be common. Look for people that show "some interest or enthusiasm" (even just a little), being able to work to together and perform the experiments correctly with affect the outcome of your grade. It looks to me that grades are very important to you... also don't set your goals so high, you'll stress yourself. **Sorry for any mistakes, it's 7 A.M., I just woke up and I'm getting ready for class... fml (I'm also 19, if that's relevant)


well i had chem lecture today and bio lab today. a kid i used to be friendly with in bio 101 during the summer was in both of my classes. i came 20 minutes late to chem class(had to walk in when everyone was there) traffic was HORRIBLE. SO IM sure he sawe me walk in. he did not say hi to me at all. during lab he said hi to me and asked how i was but he wanted some of my answers so you never know. i told him i switched into his chem LAB, class and his math class and he said thats awesome. so idk what to make of him.

i did talk to a premed major(same major im switching to) and we hit it off. i hit it off with some other guys in the class as well. this girl and i both stayed after class to ask the lab teacher questions and she seemed very friendly towards me. she and i were talking to the lab teacher for like an hour after everyone else had left. and i made jokes and made her laugh etc. she left the classroom 2 minutes before me and ithought hey i might as well sprint out and talk to her. but she picked up her cell phone when i came out. idk if it was because of me or not because she was at the end of the hall and i was about 30 feet behind her. but i eventually caught up with her and she was on the phone so idk.
i am tempted to make a bold move and sit next to heer in lab lecture tomorrow night. but i think thatd be kind of odd.
rctriplefresh5 is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i hit it off with some other guys in the class as well. this girl and i both stayed after class to ask the lab teacher questions and she seemed very friendly towards me. she and i were talking to the lab teacher for like an hour after everyone else had left. and i made jokes and made her laugh etc.


thats awesome. so, hopefully now you can be at a little bit more ease when you go. there's nothing worst then being in lab full of people roaming all over that place feeling totally uncomfortable. actually, now that i think about it that can probably be a general rule of thumb for most social situations. but, how did the next lab workout? did you get to talk to that girl again?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

namastecadet said:


> thats awesome. so, hopefully now you can be at a little bit more ease when you go. there's nothing worst then being in lab full of people roaming all over that place feeling totally uncomfortable. actually, now that i think about it that can probably be a general rule of thumb for most social situations. but, how did the next lab workout? did you get to talk to that girl again?


well the lecture for that class was the next day and the girl didnt talk to me. although i had a lab for another class and there was a girl who i partnered up with that was nice to me, although a kid next to us said hehas the same major as her(engineering) and she seemed to like him more lols. i might change my major though, i am totally lost in lab work, i never know whats flying for hands on things and im a science major. the math is confusing to me as well, but i dont really know how to read the procedures. i was just standing there with a stupid look on my face while she did the lab for us ha. i might see if i have dyslexia. and it was a simple water lab nothing fancy.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

well ive been thinking of dropping my current classes and changing my course of study towards getting certified to teach kindergarden through 6th grade. my ultimate goal would be kindergarden though. i just am horrible at math. as a college student im struggling weith highschool concepts like dimensional analysis, and the elementary education program will be a more pursuitable goal for me then the math /science program is. i also feel it will be a fun carreer. working with young children will help me be more outgoing, but at the same time my sa wont hinder me. i wont feel social anxiety around young kids.
only thing is median kindergarden income is 45,000 which according to my dad is poverty. seeing as i have SA i might never get married so im not sure if thisll be a good salary. but the job will be fun, and i dont imagine it will be very hard. but i wont take it lightly either, its a very serious job and im helping to shape the young children and prepare them for higher level of study. ive also got to stufdy how each child is developing and see if anyones falling behind in class etcs.

but i know there was a thread on here about not choosing your major based on financial success. but i find it hard to feel motivated knowing that ill be working towards a degree to get 45,000 before taxes. if i buy a car thats 1/3 of my salary, then i have 30k to buy a house and then starve on no food.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

In reply to your "messed up my colllege schedule" title - yes, don't youhate it when stuff like this happens to _us_. Why couldn't it happen to someone else? 
When I first started college, my name wasn't even on the damn list so I had no timetable and no form class and they couldn't figure out why either since I had filled in my all my forms and everything.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> In reply to your "messed up my colllege schedule" title - yes, don't youhate it when stuff like this happens to _us_. Why couldn't it happen to someone else?
> When I first started college, my name wasn't even on the damn list so I had no timetable and no form class and they couldn't figure out why either since I had filled in my all my forms and everything.


today i drove around 30 minutes looking for a parking spot because theyre were known. anyway i found one on the other side of the campus, and got to my class 25 minutes late. i walk in and there is a desk turned against the wall, and a chair on the other side of the room. i had to walk to the other side of the room carry the chair and then move the desk....how embarassing. and everyone else was in there.
i later found out that there is a shortcut to go from the other side of the campus to the building iw as in so i didnt have to run around the entire campus too get there on time...iand show up huffing and puffing...i could have just gone through that ways.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> well the lecture for that class was the next day and the girl didnt talk to me. although i had a lab for another class and there was a girl who i partnered up with that was nice to me, although a kid next to us said hehas the same major as her(engineering) and she seemed to like him more lols. i might change my major though, i am totally lost in lab work, i never know whats flying for hands on things and im a science major. the math is confusing to me as well, but i dont really know how to read the procedures. i was just standing there with a stupid look on my face while she did the lab for us ha. i might see if i have dyslexia. and it was a simple water lab nothing fancy.


today in lab my partners liike. its like were married we are in our own little corner. and she was also like are yo uscared to light the bunsen burner..ill ask a real man to do it then she got some guy in our clasds. then i said ill light it just to impress you and shes like thats the way to win me over. and shes really touchy like touching my shoulder etc. although she seems to be this way with other guys in the class and even the teacher so idk if i should pursue it.... what do you gys think.

also im starting to do badly in school. i have been motivated enough to get a 4.0 gpa for the first year of college, but now i dont care anymore. i got a 100 on my first math quiz which i was happy about but todays chhem lab quiz i got a 70 on. my bioo quizzes so far are 100,100,90, and 70 so im not doing great there with that 70. and my chem lecture quiz i only got an 83 on which i was shocked cause i thought it was easy...however accoriding to the teacher that was one of the highest grades and a lot of people got below 50s.. mysuper genius lab partner got a 70 which is worse than me! and shes fro mbrazil so this metric stuff isnt hard for her.

but yeah i dont care about school anymore and its upsetting me and my dad i just dont care to study anymore.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> well the lecture for that class was the next day and the girl didnt talk to me. although i had a lab for another class and there was a girl who i partnered up with that was nice to me, although a kid next to us said hehas the same major as her(engineering) and she seemed to like him more lols. i might change my major though, i am totally lost in lab work, i never know whats flying for hands on things and im a science major. the math is confusing to me as well, but i dont really know how to read the procedures. i was just standing there with a stupid look on my face while she did the lab for us ha. i might see if i have dyslexia. and it was a simple water lab nothing fancy.





rctriplefresh5 said:


> today in lab my partners liike. its like were married we are in our own little corner. and she was also like are yo uscared to light the bunsen burner..ill ask a real man to do it then she got some guy in our clasds. then i said ill light it just to impress you and shes like thats the way to win me over. and shes really touchy like touching my shoulder etc. although she seems to be this way with other guys in the class and even the teacher so idk if i should pursue it.... what do you gys think.
> 
> also im starting to do badly in school. i have been motivated enough to get a 4.0 gpa for the first year of college, but now i dont care anymore. i got a 100 on my first math quiz which i was happy about but todays chhem lab quiz i got a 70 on. my bioo quizzes so far are 100,100,90, and 70 so im not doing great there with that 70. and my chem lecture quiz i only got an 83 on which i was shocked cause i thought it was easy...however accoriding to the teacher that was one of the highest grades and a lot of people got below 50s.. mysuper genius lab partner got a 70 which is worse than me! and shes fro mbrazil so this metric stuff isnt hard for her.
> 
> but yeah i dont care about school anymore and its upsetting me and my dad i just dont care to study anymore.


noone.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

ugh i have to beg for help around here lols! jk, but really noone responds to my threads unless i bump them thirty times and that makes me look rude.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> ugh i have to beg for help around here lols! jk, but really noone responds to my threads unless  i bump them thirty times and that makes me look rude.


gee thanks guys :
anyways in lab class she called me an A-HOLE. i do not act socially awkward with her, and i flirt tease her in class. i suck at math so i admire her math skills. and i always say, we cant all be as smart as you calculus girl. so she called me an A-hole and said she was serious and hates when i do that and she said i made fun of her accent i nclass...which idont think i did...

oh well alone again i guess HA.


----------

